
uBlock Origin 1.25.0 uncloaks CNAME-masked network requests in Firefox - marco1
https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/releases/tag/1.25.0
======
Iwillgetby
Relevant image from same page.

[https://user-
images.githubusercontent.com/585534/74553124-ae...](https://user-
images.githubusercontent.com/585534/74553124-aee6ce00-4f24-11ea-8aea-7963cb21bbf4.png)

------
AnonC
This is great! I just hope that Firefox continues to allow network request
interception whenever it implements its variation of Manifest V3.

------
4cao
Great to see this being implemented in uBlock.

Link to previous HN thread where the issue itself was discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21604825](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21604825)

("CNAME cloaking, a disguise of third-party trackers")

------
jsjddbbwj
What's the status of this feature in chromium-based browsers?

